# Anyone have info on Atya Gabonensis shrimp, aka Vampire ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My previous post, titled Vampires in sight !, contains most of what I know about this species. 

The one reply was in error, thinking I was discussing Vampire crabs, so my bad for not putting species name into the title. That reply was deleted by the poster, as was most of my reply to it, to avoid perpetuating the confusion of species.

I know these shrimp need brackish water for larvae, but there is not much other info out there. Any details you might know I'd love to hear about these attractive and unusual little filter feeders.


----------

